# What should I do with my floors?



## fozzy40 (May 26, 2008)

I recently bought a condo with hardwood floors. I just noticed that there is a significant amount of wear in the high-traffic areas. I can feel the grain of the wood. Is there a wood finish to help smooth out the surface? Any other suggestions?


----------



## inspectorD (May 26, 2008)

You could rent a sander and refinish them yourself with some new poly. Or go the hire it out route and get someone to guarantee their work.
Either way, there are no magic remedies, you will need to sand the entire floor to get it back to original.
I hire it out to folks who have the dust collection sanders...less mess.


----------



## fozzy40 (May 26, 2008)

How much does hiring out typically cost?  I have about 600 sq ft of hardwood.  Like I said, is mainly in the kitchen but I imagine that you can't just refinish certain areas.  I would say that there is about 6 x 3 ft of worn area.  My other idea is to just stick an area rug over this area and not deal with it right now


----------



## glennjanie (May 27, 2008)

Hello Fozzy:
I also recommend the sanding and refinishing the whole floor. Lowe's rents a sander that had a square base that moves in an orbital vibration. It is hard to make that one dig in too much and is very adept to DIY work.
Glenn


----------



## fozzy40 (May 27, 2008)

Can you recommend a "how to" site for refinishing the floor?


----------



## glennjanie (May 27, 2008)

Lowe's will give you a video with the sander.
Glenn


----------



## fozzy40 (May 27, 2008)

Do you think that I could spot treat the area with an extra coat of polyurethane?  As I said, it's a really small area that is worn down.  I'm not trying to be cheap but just want to know my options.


----------



## inspectorD (May 28, 2008)

You could try a spot treat...but get ready to do it all again if it does not match.
Usually the spot treat stands out as brandy newbie floor. 

My advice, do the whole thing and put it on your finished list.


----------



## fozzy40 (May 30, 2008)

Anyone have an idea how much it would cost to refinish ~600 sqft?


----------



## inspectorD (May 30, 2008)

Get some prices from some local companies. Call more than one and ask for references you can go see.
These guy's will come out and do this for freeeeee, and you will learn some things as you talk to each one.
Then give us a yell and see what else you may need.

Could be $800-1400 around here.


----------



## Keith O (May 31, 2008)

fozzy40 said:


> Do you think that I could spot treat the area with an extra coat of polyurethane?  As I said, it's a really small area that is worn down.  I'm not trying to be cheap but just want to know my options.



I wouldn't spot treat. I've done some wood finishing and you will be able to tell the area you spot treated. Its best to sand the whole thing down. For 600 sq ft I would even buy a small dust collector to use with the sander if I couldn't rent one. It will make you a lot happier.


----------



## fozzy40 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your help.


----------

